# ISO: Ultramount # 1379 for a 93 Ford.



## Lawnscapes07 (Oct 27, 2014)

Looking for the best place to buy an ultra mount for a 93 F-350, or does anyone on this form have one for sale? I have an ultra mount off of a 2006 ford F-250 P/n 33259 i'm willing to trade or sell as well. Thanks for the help


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a brand new in box set up for 92-97 fords. Only piece that is not new is the black cross piece that reads western. Id have to figure out shipping as its heavy but shoot me an offer. Message me for my number if interested. Thanks


----------



## ofenback (Dec 7, 2019)

any chance you still have this? i guess its #1379.

thanks,
-jer.


----------

